# WTB Tag Heuer 2000 (or similar)



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

As above. Full size model please, and I'd rather have a darker dial one.

I've sold 4 in the last 12 months, should have taken a minute instead of shipping them all off in one go!!

Quartz or auto, not fussy. I have a couple of hundred quid on hand and can add a bit more for a decent watch.

Also have a few Seiko watches I could swap, most notably my 009 diver.

Thanks


----------

